# My manx has manx syndrome.



## tiffany48 (Mar 16, 2012)

I am Tiffany, I have 3 cats; one is a manx and his name is Achilles. He was born with manx syndrome so he has a few special needs unlike our 2 girls, Athena and cassiopia.Achilles has bowel problems and last week he went to the vet for a check to make sure his colon wasnt backed up. Does anyone else have a manx with manx syndrome?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't have one, but treat several in our practice. We had a litter of kittens dumped on our porch this past summer with 2 manx babies in it, one had to be euthanized shortly after we got him (at 5 weeks old) because even at that young age, he was suffering badly with obstipation and megacolon. So far, the other manx hasn't shown any symptoms. Hopefully he won't. I hope your baby won't have any major problems with it either. its good that you are keeping on top of his health care needs.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

What is manx syndrome?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

No tail means they are also missing part of their spinal chord which means they have difficulthy with things like defecating and sometimes urinating as well. They can become severely constipated or poop all over the place all the time with no realization they are doing it.


----------



## BalooBoy (Mar 28, 2012)

I am so glad I read this post. There is a cat at the local shelter I volunteer with that is a manx (or at least missing a tail! does this qualify as a manx or is manx a particular pure breed?) anyways, she is very reclusive and if you get close to her she will usually poop out of fear. I always thought it was exceedingly odd but now this makes much more sense. She is startled and without the part of her spinal chord she defecates without intention.

I have never heard of this syndrome before and am so sorry to hear your kitty suffers from it. That would not be a fun thing to deal with all of the unintentional elimination. Achilles is so lucky to have a devoted human companion!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I think a manx is a breed of cat, but this syndrome can affect any cat missing its tail, even if it was lost in an accident/amputated etc. The result is the same, part of the spinal chord is missing.


----------

